# Placing a Canister Filter Right Next to The Aquarium



## DMtankd (Dec 2, 2009)

The canister is a closed loop and so it can be lower, even with, or even higher than the tank. The key thing is that, regardless of the location of canister in relation to the tank, you do have to prime the canister before it will run. If the water level in the canister is at or above the water level in the tank, priming will become more difficult - you have to pull the water upwards. If you can prime the canister while it is below the tank and then place it level with the tank once in operation, this would be easier.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

DMtankd said:


> The canister is a closed loop and so it can be lower, even with, or even higher than the tank. The key thing is that, regardless of the location of canister in relation to the tank, you do have to prime the canister before it will run. If the water level in the canister is at or above the water level in the tank, priming will become more difficult - you have to pull the water upwards. If you can prime the canister while it is below the tank and then place it level with the tank once in operation, this would be easier.


Thanks for the reply, and I will keep that in mind!


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

sharambil said:


> Thanks for the reply, and I will keep that in mind!


Ehiem doesn't have prime buttons, you will have a hard time priming it if the tank is on the tank level. 

Even cheapy SunSun canisters have a prime button..doh!!!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Most canister filters state a min distance below the water line for the head unit. Putting one above could be problematic. No personal experience w/ such but some of the physics could lead to the downhill water pull would cause some problems.
I ran a 2013 next to a 40b, giving the head about an inch or 2 below the water line. After a few years it started a hum that I couldn't remove w/ new bushings/shaft. No impeller change though. Replaced it w/ a new filter way below the water line.. Cause or coincidence?

Manual states "place filter underneath waterline" and part of the German diagram seems to imply 10cm from water line to outlet is
a minimum.

Prime buttons are just another failure point. Also adds expense. 
not really agreeing nor disagreeing w/ them. Just a fact.


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a Exo Terra FX-200 canister filter on my 5 gallon that sits on the same counter that the tank is on and it is on the far side of a Spec III that sits next to the 5, and have had no problems at all. The tank is taller than the filter so I guess that means it is below the water line. As long as I prime the filter after cleaning it starts up and runs great. I would be surprised if your Ehiem did anything different. I would try it out, just don't cut your hoses until you have confirmed that the filter will work in the location you want.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

DMtankd said:


> The canister is a closed loop and so it can be lower, even with, or even higher than the tank.


most canisters are not intended to be placed above a tank. It can work, but they basically rely on gravity to help move water out of the tank and into the filter. Ideally you'd want the top of the canister to be at least an inch or so lower than the water level in the tank.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah, I tested it, and it seems to work. I plan on building a tiny stand/platform to place the tank on so that the water level will be 10 inches higher than the filter's position.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

sharambil said:


> Yeah, I tested it, and it seems to work. I plan on building a tiny stand/platform to place the tank on so that the water level will be 10 inches higher than the filter's position.


4" is all that is needed (or recommended) 10cm
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/120321-minimum-pump-head-height-eheim-classic.html




> Here is a link to Eheim's FAQ page regarding air in the filter. #1 solution 1. The upper edge of the pump head should be at least 10 cm / 3,9" below the water surface; a position below the aquarium is preferable.


Best I can tell you need to raise the tank 5 plus inches..


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

sharkbunnie said:


> I have a Exo Terra FX-200 canister filter on my 5 gallon that sits on the same counter that the tank is on and it is on the far side of a Spec III that sits next to the 5, and have had no problems at all. The tank is taller than the filter so I guess that means it is below the water line. As long as I prime the filter after cleaning it starts up and runs great. I would be surprised if your Ehiem did anything different. I would try it out, just don't cut your hoses until you have confirmed that the filter will work in the location you want.


Is there a thread for your spec3. Bought one as a xmas gift. Looking for inspiration. Yours looks nice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkbunnie (Oct 22, 2015)

******* tenner said:


> Is there a thread for your spec3. Bought one as a xmas gift. Looking for inspiration. Yours looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thank you! No thread on the Spec3. I have actually done a total rescape on it. I changed out all the plants and started over with a bunch of nearly dead tissue culture plants that I got a deal on and a 6" Nano Box Reef Beam light. Once I get it looking presentable I'll post a pic. If you have any ?'s about the mods I have made or stuff I'm using feel free to ask or send me a PM.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

******* tenner said:


> Is there a thread for your spec3. Bought one as a xmas gift. Looking for inspiration. Yours looks nice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I don't want to derail Sharambil's thread, but check out this link for Spec's. It's not exclusively Spec III's, but you'll be sure to get some inspiration. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/138344-show-me-your-spec.html

Here's a pic of one that I had set up years ago. It was in need of a good trimming!


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

I want a spec lol


----------



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

FYI a canister will pump water out till the water line is below the intake. I nearly lost my Shrimp tank this way a couple weeks ago...I have a finnex PX360 and the line disconnected from the spray bar (I have a inline heater mounted to it...overkill) and pumped out about 95% of the water out of the tank on to the floor. Thankfully had enough water and my shrimps where ok after this.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Sherminator said:


> FYI a canister will pump water out till the water line is below the intake. I nearly lost my Shrimp tank this way a couple weeks ago...I have a finnex PX360 and the line disconnected from the spray bar (I have a inline heater mounted to it...overkill) and pumped out about 95% of the water out of the tank on to the floor. Thankfully had enough water and my shrimps where ok after this.


On this point, it will pump it out as the motor is still running but if not the siphon action will take it down to the first place it can suck air. Some advise drilling a hole in the intake at some point where you want the water flow to stop. The idea is to minimize the amount of water dumped on the floor. 
For me, ANY water on the floor is too much so I put the canisters in dishpans just on the odd assumption that things will fail at some point. 
It has not happened very often but I'm sure there will be a problem with one of my canister so a dishpan and a water alarm are just cheap insurance as a way to hold any damage to the minimum.


----------



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

PlantedRich said:


> On this point, it will pump it out as the motor is still running but if not the siphon action will take it down to the first place it can suck air. Some advise drilling a hole in the intake at some point where you want the water flow to stop. The idea is to minimize the amount of water dumped on the floor.
> For me, ANY water on the floor is too much so I put the canisters in dishpans just on the odd assumption that things will fail at some point.
> It has not happened very often but I'm sure there will be a problem with one of my canister so a dishpan and a water alarm are just cheap insurance as a way to hold any damage to the minimum.



Thats a good idea...I'll have to try that next time I clean the tank. Thankfully I spend a good amount of change on a new floor when I moved into the house that is waterproof vinyl flooring (it looks like pergo type flooring) since I have four cats and a elderly pug that ruined parts of the floating floor in our old house. So money well spent.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Sherminator said:


> Thats a good idea...I'll have to try that next time I clean the tank. Thankfully I spend a good amount of change on a new floor when I moved into the house that is waterproof vinyl flooring (it looks like pergo type flooring) since I have four cats and a elderly pug that ruined parts of the floating floor in our old house. So money well spent.


I use automotive heater or fuel line hose clamps on my hoses,no slipping off.cheap insurance 

Bump:


Watercrayfish said:


> Ehiem doesn't have prime buttons, you will have a hard time priming it if the tank is on the tank level.
> 
> Even cheapy SunSun canisters have a prime button..doh!!!


both of my eheims have prime buttons,pro4+ series.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Clamps are cheap insurance for sure. But then there are still lots of things that can go wrong with most any brand filter, so I like to look for what can hold down the damage in more cases than just the hoses coming loose. Things that are pretty rare and not easy to spot are the ones which worry me most. Who would think the little elbow at the bottom of a 2217 would ever leak, the priming button or even the big gasket where the head fits? Most of them have not bitten me---yet! But then I read enough posts to know that it does happen pretty often to other folks and I have to assume it will be my turn someday. 
I do my own floors so the fishroom laminate was only a $200-300 job but , I sure don't want to do it again if I can avoid it! 
A two dollar dishpan, a twelve dollar water alarm and throw in a few hose clamps and it still seems like good cheap insurance.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

You should really have it lower than the tank to supply requisite NPSH otherwise you'll get noise, vibration (shorter operational life), reduced flow.


----------

